# Converting from CURRENT to STABLE



## cyril2day2 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello All!

My laptop graphics works good under a Current kernel with DRM-4.9 (actually, it's T-OS). I tried 11.0 stable and 11.1 release but no luck (I prefer not to settle with scfb). I was wondering what if I buildworld or buildkernel with either 11.0-stable or 11.1 rel, will I still retain the DRM-4.9 after doing so? I also like the ZFS alongside Linux partitions without going to wipe the entire hdd.


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Aug 1, 2017)

As I can understand DRM 4.9 is a new graphic driver model which imports a DRM stack from Linux
There is no possible compatibility between binaries sourced from diferent major branches.

Current is FreeBSD 12, Release is 11.1

There is a compatibility between 11.0, 11.1, 11.x but not between 12.X and 11.x

Give a try to TrueOS, it's working under FreeBSD Current, with ZFS, if it is working for you, marvelous.....
So for any update, the TrueOS staff does the job for you.


----------



## cyril2day2 (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm on TrueOS now, and would really want to avoid using it if possible because they're tracking a testing kernel.. And lumina-de for me, no offense, is really awful. If not because of my graphics working, I won't use it. I'll be happy with an openbox and an adjusted screen brightness.


----------

